# Rooting Method (6/27/2011)



## liquidjesus

Fantastic Thread over at xda, summarized bellow, go visit it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1192525 and show your thanks. You'll need to go there for the links anyway =)

Root Your EVO 3D
a step-by-step for the average user

INTRODUCTION AND DISCLAIMER

** Let me start of by saying I did not program, edit, modify or contribute to the files collected here. I made this thread to be a TRUE step by step for everybody, of all skill levels, and the directions need to be followed closely to avoid confusion. There's a lot of work to be done, but it's coming along. PLEASE read EVERY word of this post before you do anything. If, at the end, you feel like you might not be able to do it, don't. A more user friendly version of the exploit will come soon, I'm sure. And you can read about how to use it here when it does **

** Stuck? Confused? Check the Troubleshooting and FAQ section. Still need help? !!BEFORE YOU POST YOUR ISSUE, BE SURE YOU READ EVERY WORD OF THE TUTORIAL!! and it doesn't help to check the last few pages before you. A lot of common problems have already been addressed in detail. **

Table of Contents

1) Backup your apps and settings and clean up temp root
2) Obtain and write down your Sprint ID settings
3) Install the revolutionary driver pack and SDK kit
4) Get your phone connected and ready to flash
5) Apply S-Off, write recovery image and flash root zip
6) After the dust clears
7) Troubleshooting and FAQ
8) Thanks and sources
99) Mirrors and useful links

Changelog:
v1.6 - 8/1/11 2:15 AM
Fixed a potential conflict with files on SD
Changelog Archive

Let's get started!

1) Backup your apps and settings and clean up temp root

Temp-root your phone, install Titanium Backup (if you don't already have it), back up EVERYTHING. This isn't the thread for a tutorial on that, though I will answer PMs as best I can on the subject.

** A solid, reliable temp-root solution by eugene373 can be found here. Titanium Backup's official site can be found here. It has QR codes for both the free and donate versions and a link to its wiki if you don't know how to use it. **

To clear any traces of temp root and ensure your phone is ready for the next steps, go to Menu>Setting>SD & phone storage>Factory data reset. Your phone will reboot, clean and almost ready to go. DON'T SKIP THIS STEP.

** When your device reboots, press cancel on any updates or anything, hit skip skip skip on the HTC Setup Wizard til you get to homescreen. Ensure USB Debugging is enabled on your phone! Factory reset will disable this! **

2) Obtain and write down your Sprint ID settings

Dial ##3282# and look under profile for an @sprintpcs.com email address. Write it down. When you're finished if you are unable to update your profile, go back in to the same menu under Edit and replace the email address. After a reboot and a profile update your data should be working again.

** If, somehow, you lose this information, Sprint Customer Service can be reached at *2 or 888-211-4727 from your Sprint phone. **

3) Install the revolutionary driver pack and SDK kit

First, download the android SDK from here. Install the SDK for your OS. Should be pretty easy, and link provided will always be the latest SDK. Then you need to download the driver pack from the unrevoked documentation page here. I've provided a mirror here.

** Make sure your phone IS NOT plugged in to the computer. If you have HTC Sync installed on your computer, before you proceed you should uninstall it completely, as it interferes with some other applications and has little use (at least to me). If you use HTC Sync and want to keep it installed for whatever reason you can right click and exit it from the taskbar, or ctrl+alt+delete to bring up the task manager and force the program to close. Uninstalling is your best bet. Then you can proceed with installing the revolutionary driver pack. **

Just double click the .exe and continue from there. The driver should install fine as long as your phone is not plugged in and HTC Sync is removed (preferred) or disabled. When you plug your phone in now, Windows should ask where you want to install the drivers from. Select install drivers automatically and let it finish all drivers.

4) Get your phone connected and ready to flash

Extract the revolutionary exploit zip, which can be downloaded here by clicking on your OS name. Extract the zip file.

** Leave this page open. It should be expecting a serial number. We'll be back later. **

Download this mirror of the TWRP image and rename it to "PG86IMG.zip" (without the quotes). Place this on the root of your SD card. The source is this thread.

Take a deep breath, get ready!

5) Apply S-Off, write recovery image and flash root zip

Apply S-Off:
Double click the revolutionary.exe file. It will start the script to apply S-Off. You will need the beta key from the website we left open earlier. Go back there and put your serial number (found under the battery, labeled S/N, usually starting with HT) into the site and click generate key. In the command prompt opened by the revolutionary file, type or paste your key when asked for it. Type y to continue when prompted. The script will run and apply the exploit. Give it time and be patient, just let it do it's thing. Your phone should reboot one or three times. When all is said and done, you can pat yourself on the back. You now have S-Off. You will end up back at the fastboot screen. At the top it should now say Revolutionary, and beneath that should be S-OFF. If all appears sound so far, it's time to update your recovery partition.
Write recovery image:
Turn your phone off, take your battery out for ten seconds, then turn it back on while holding volume down. This will take you to your HBOOT menu. Select update PG86IMG.zip, then follow the prompts til it starts to flash. After the flash is complete you MUST delete the zip from your SD card. Now you have a custom recovery menu.

** Before you continue, select RECOVERY from the fastboot menu using the volume up/down and power keys. Your phone should reboot and show the recovery menu. Select Toggle USB and press the power button. On your computer, delete the recovery image. On your phone, remain mounted. **

Flash root zip:
Download the superuser file from here or my mirror here. Put it on your phones SD card. Press power to unmount, select Apply update from zip and press power. Select Choose zip from SD card and press power. Find the superuser zip and press the power button. After the zip is applied you will be returned to the previous menu. Select Reboot System and wait for your phone to boot back up.

6) After the dust clears

You now have S-Off, root access and a custom recovery menu. When your phone reboots, it will do a PRL update. This is normal, let it proceed. It will likely attempt a Software update as well, but thanks to the exploit the update should fail on its own. Sign back in to your Google account, reinstall Titanium Backup if you used it earlier, restore your apps and data with it, and continue on with your happily rooted life.

7) Troubleshooting and FAQ

** If your issue isn't covered here yet, check the replies to the thread. They contain much wisdom **

Q: My phone won't call or text or anything anymore! I get an 'error 16'!!!
A: Did you perform the factory reset? Make sure you followed the directions to a tee. If this happens to you, keep trying to place a call. You'll be connected to Sprint and they'll fix you right up. This should take no more than a few minutes, just tell em you encountered an error 16.

8) Thanks and sources:

The XDA Community!!!

Thanks for help with guide, moral support, or offering support in this thread:
xHaus, housry23, TrevE, the_scotsman, (got more, not done...)
Special thanks:
TeamWin for their awesome recovery menu, and for making it easy to use and install.
All the devs and skilled members here who tirelessly fought to the end to root our devices. Collaboration is necessary for a community to survive.
Sources:
The source of this exploit is a collaboration between unrevoked and AlphaRev. So just thank them and be sure to give them your feedback. They made this for YOU, and worked hard to keep it a secret from HTC, and to package it in a convenient way.

99) Mirrors and files

HTC Drivers
Other drivers you may already have installed could work, but this is straight from the Revolutionary documentation page.
http://downloads.unrevoked.com/HTCDriver3.0.0.007.exe
Here is my mirror.
Revolutionary 0.3pre7 Beta
http://revolutionary.io
SU-2.3.6.3-efgh-signed.zip
This is the Superuser zip that gives you root.
http://goo-inside.me/superuser/su-2....fgh-signed.zip
Here is my mirror.
TWRP
This is my preferred recovery menu and the one the guide is meant for. Here is their official thread.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1192077
Here is my mirror.

Temp root Method:​
Disclaimer : This method require use of adb.

1. Download the Fr3vo binary HERE,, and store it in the same directory as adb.
2. Coppy and paste the following commands into your terminal window.


Code:


<br />
adb push fre3vo /data/local/tmp<br />
adb shell chmod 777 /data/local/tmp/fre3vo<br />
adb shell /data/local/tmp/fre3vo




> This is temporary root. A reboot will clobber it. Also realize that the system partition is nand-protected (at least on the EVO 3D) so writes won't stick for long, and there will be issues getting tools like Titanium Backup to work. We are still developing upon this huge stepping stone. We look forward to hearing methods other developers have found to build temp root to either make the device better, or gain perm root even.
> 
> This *IS* a work in progress.
> 
> -agrabren


As further updates are published, they will be posted here.


----------



## liquidjesus

Reserved


----------



## liquidjesus

#2 Reserved


----------



## birdman

sent you a pm, i'd like to try to help


----------



## raidzero

is the recovery/bootloader signed?

could you mod the recovery img to allow adb as root and then simply place the files needed to get root?


----------



## liquidjesus

signed bootloader indeed...


----------



## pbguy8709

So what happened to HTC unlocking their bootloaders? Was that just a big joke?


----------



## moosc

HTC said the next set of phones will be unlocked. the evo 3d was already produced at there announcement. there may be a update like MOTO is doing and unlocking them.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## pbguy8709

Oh ok that makes sense then.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefbal99

TeamWin has announced a they found a kernel bug and are trying to exploit it for Root


----------



## tes5884

According to XDA forums #TEAMWIN has found a bug, and they are currently working on using it to gain root.

3 cheers for #TEAMWIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbguy8709

Im going to pick up my Evo 3D here in a few hours is it ok to take the update or should I hold off on it?


----------



## liquidjesus

i would hold off. It seems that the 1.4 hboot is still root friendly, so you should be ok. But i would hold off.


----------



## pbguy8709

yess


----------

